# A boy and his girl :)



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I was trying to come up with some sort of picture for a Betta website that a friend and I are trying to build and I came up with this 


The 2nd picture is actually my favorite, I might even get it as a tattoo  lol


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I love the first one. So sweet <3


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awww so cute!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

omg adorable overload :crazy:


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

lol thank you <3


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I LOVE THEM! The last one would make an awesome tattoo.


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

They're so awesome!!!! i'm going to colour them in now (i'm a 26 year old Accountant - who ever said you have to grow up lied haha)


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

SarahandOscar said:


> They're so awesome!!!! i'm going to colour them in now (i'm a 26 year old Accountant - who ever said you have to grow up lied haha)


lol, i did one colored in too, the picture originally was of my fish Raptor (rip) and my friends little girl Spyro (rip)

I use Adobe Photoshop Delux Home Edition 3.0 ... 3.0!! I've had this program for 10 years or so, so the painting doesn't look quite that good lol

Also, if you color them in, post them on here, let me see


----------

